# new canon lens caps



## nda (May 3, 2013)

finally got'em


----------



## RGF (May 3, 2013)

Upgrade cost you what - about $100?


----------



## nda (May 3, 2013)

RGF said:


> Upgrade cost you what - about $100?



yeh, about $100 USD/AUD.


----------



## polarhannes (May 3, 2013)

Where did you get the Canon E-82 II lens cap? I've been looking for the 82mm variant for ages but no online shop had them in stock...


----------



## nda (May 3, 2013)

polarhannes said:


> Where did you get the Canon E-82 II lens cap? I've been looking for the 82mm variant for ages but no online shop had them in stock...



tell me about it, i ended up ordering them from a local bricks/mortar shop but it took 4 months to get(82mm) :


----------



## J.R. (May 3, 2013)

Cool ... but at $ 100, I'll probably wait for the Chinese variants


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Cool ... but at $ 100, I'll probably wait for the Chinese variants


Save more money and get Chinese lenses as well. And bodies.


----------



## AdamF (May 3, 2013)

Amazon has the 82 mm lens caps.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2BWC08/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## melbournite (May 3, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Cool ... but at $ 100, I'll probably wait for the Chinese variants



I bought a couple of the 82mm off ebay for $2 each and received them yesterday and they seem to work ok but I can't compare to original. I am curious and will buy an original too, maybe in 77mm and compare...


----------



## whothafunk (May 3, 2013)

i dont know why, but to me, the new caps are butt ugly compared to the old ones. they simply look cheap


----------



## Viggo (May 3, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> i dont know why, but to me, the new caps are butt ugly compared to the old ones. they simply look cheap



It's because we are used to seeing the same pinch-caps with Canon logo, but from dirtcheap off-brands


----------



## Click (May 3, 2013)

Cool ... but expensive


----------



## Marsu42 (May 3, 2013)

melbournite said:


> I bought a couple of the 82mm off ebay for $2 each and received them yesterday and they seem to work ok but I can't compare to original.



I recently ordered various clip lens caps from China, and the quality is vastly different - some models are trash, don't flip out & fall of the lens, and some are very decent and I cannot imagine the Canon original to be better. Problem is that you cannot tell one from the other when ordering via ebay, but I'm willing to experiment given the ridiculous prices for Canon hoods and clips.


----------



## sandymandy (May 3, 2013)

can i have ur old caps for free (but i pay the shipping ) ?


----------



## nda (May 3, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> can i have ur old caps for free (but i pay the shipping ) ?



sure, just send me $100 for the shipping> whats your address?


----------



## leGreve (May 3, 2013)

Just got a set for myself as well... all 82 mm caps.
Cost me about 8 dollars in total (including shipping which actually was free). They are the same as the ones the OP have, but without the Canon brand.....

8 dollars vs 100 dollars.... Not a hard judgement to make, and yes, they are every bit as good, and who the hell gives a F about the Canon brand on them.

Just take note, they will take some time to get to you, but if you're not in a massive hurry, then what's the rush? They are freaking lens caps.


----------



## nda (May 3, 2013)

leGreve said:


> Just got a set for myself as well... all 82 mm caps.
> Cost me about 8 dollars in total (including shipping which actually was free). They are the same as the ones the OP have, but without the Canon brand.....
> 
> 8 dollars vs 100 dollars.... Not a hard judgement to make, and yes, they are every bit as good, and who the hell gives a F about the Canon brand on them.
> ...



yes yes the generics are just as good, but if your gonna spend $2000 on a lens whats another $13 for the original>> even more interesting the 67 & 72mm are made in taiwan and the 77 & 82mm are made in japan


----------



## Marsu42 (May 3, 2013)

nda said:


> yes yes the generics are just as good, but if your gonna spend $2000 on a lens whats another $13 for the original



Probably just what Canon figures, and you just made it to the front of the unofficial "Canon customer of the month" award  ... no, really, it's good someone's buying the stuff, and with a $2k lens it really doesn't matter - but the lens hood and cap prices feel a little strange for cheaper lenses.


----------



## J.R. (May 3, 2013)

AlanF said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Cool ... but at $ 100, I'll probably wait for the Chinese variants
> ...



Bad advice ... they don't have sufficient DR


----------



## pwp (May 3, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Cool ... but at $ 100, I'll probably wait for the Chinese variants



I've had the Chinese eBay variants for maybe 18 months. Canon probably copied them. I bought a couple of dozen for $2.00 each and gave them to friends. They're perfectly fine. Don't waste your hard earned on genuines...

-PW


----------



## J.R. (May 3, 2013)

nda said:


> yes yes the generics are just as good, but if your gonna spend $2000 on a lens whats another $13 for the original



Only my hard earned money (which I don't earn from photography). 

But then it is entirely possible that photos with the lens cap on will be remarkably better with the original than the generic ... now THAT's an upgrade!


----------



## offshore13 (May 3, 2013)

Nice, hope I can have those too specially for my 100L. But local Canon centers here in my country has no idea when it will arrive :-[


----------



## miah (May 3, 2013)

I picked up a generic pinch-cap for my 100L, post 5D3 firmware 1.2.1 update. But now when I turn the camera on a warning flashes on the LCD: "Camera cannot communicate with lens cap, must remove at once." Which is a great unsung new feature of this firmware, since I was forever forgetting to remove my Canon-brand lens cap before shooting...


----------



## Valvebounce (May 7, 2013)

Hi nda, what is the need behind upgrading, is it aesthetics, ergonomics or mechanics, eg like body, rear lens caps, where early ones are said to create more dust?
Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rpt (May 7, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nda, what is the need behind upgrading, is it aesthetics, ergonomics or mechanics, eg like body, rear lens caps, where early ones are said to create more dust?
> Cheers, Graham.


You should know - it is a slow year for bodies


----------



## nda (May 7, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nda, what is the need behind upgrading, is it aesthetics, ergonomics or mechanics, eg like body, rear lens caps, where early ones are said to create more dust?
> Cheers, Graham.



mainly ergonomics, i recently got the 70-200II which came with the new type lens cap> so much easier to use than the old type, some of my old sigma lenses had similar designs years ago and always thought the canon caps should be the same so when canon upgrade i replace them all, first world problem and..."it is a slow year for bodies"


----------



## brett b (May 7, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nda, what is the need behind upgrading, is it aesthetics, ergonomics or mechanics, eg like body, rear lens caps, where early ones are said to create more dust?
> Cheers, Graham.



These are much easier to remove with hood attached. It's a pain in the #@& to reach inside the hood of a 70-200 and take the non-pinch lens cap off. Won't matter to most, but it has me cursing myself often.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2013)

brett b said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi nda, what is the need behind upgrading, is it aesthetics, ergonomics or mechanics, eg like body, rear lens caps, where early ones are said to create more dust?
> ...



That's a much easier solution than the stack of 10 UV filters I've been using to get the side pinch cap closer to the hood opening...


----------



## serendipidy (May 7, 2013)

Another solution is to let your fingernails grow real long


----------



## kbmelb (May 7, 2013)

I bought 4 of the 72s for my primes, just because they are special to me. I wanted to treat my zooms like red-headed step children.

On top of that, they seem to have fixed the light leak on my 5D3. Now pics with the caps on are metered perfectly.


----------



## rpt (May 8, 2013)

I love the humor on this thread. It is obviously a slow year for Canon bodies


----------



## distant.star (May 8, 2013)

.
Most folks seem unaware there is a model of the Swiss Army Knife that has a lens cap remover in it. There's a pincer device that folds out, slips down into the lens hood and pinches the cap off quicker than you can say Swiss Bank Account! I think the knife is the "Photographer" model -- less than $100.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 8, 2013)

How is the dynamic range of the back of the lens cap? Any improvement with banding or light-leak issues?


----------



## brett b (May 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> brett b said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



Hahaahaaa! I will have to give that a try!


----------



## rpt (May 8, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Most folks seem unaware there is a model of the Swiss Army Knife that has a lens cap remover in it. There's a pincer device that folds out, slips down into the lens hood and pinches the cap off quicker than you can say Swiss Bank Account! I think the knife is the "Photographer" model -- less than $100.


Yes, but you need to check it in if you are flying...


----------



## distant.star (May 8, 2013)

rpt said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Not so -- a feature of that particular model is that it can only be seen by photographers. At least that's what I've heard. I don't have one myself.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 8, 2013)

forget the lens caps, I'm just drooling over the lenses in your pic. As you can see, mine are not as impressive as yours


----------



## rpt (May 8, 2013)

distant.star said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...


Ah! So they are made of dark matter! I want two! 

Edit: fixed the post for quote nesting


----------



## LewisShermer (May 8, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> forget the lens caps, I'm just drooling over the lenses in your pic. As you can see, mine are not as impressive as yours



forget the lenses, I'm just drooling over your curtains in your pic. As you can see, mine are not as impressive as yours


----------



## wsmith96 (May 8, 2013)

lol - it's actually a bed comforter.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (May 8, 2013)

I like this thread. ^_^






..... No trolls.


----------



## LewisShermer (May 8, 2013)

it might be a good thread to start: take a photo of all your best equipment on the worst background with the worst camera you can find in the worst lighting possible. That's always the problem, isn't it? If you want to take a photo of all your good stuff then you've got nothing good to shoot it with... I'll do that when I get home.

well done me ;D


----------



## wsmith96 (May 8, 2013)

At least it was nice of him to notice the curtains...most men wouldn't. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> If you want to take a photo of all your good stuff then you've got nothing good to shoot it with... I'll do that when I get home.



You just have to get creative.  Window light, 1 s exposure at f/8 with S100 on self timer into a mirror, image horizontally flipped in post.


----------



## serendipidy (May 8, 2013)

You are always so clever and innovative ;D


----------



## sandymandy (May 9, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> At least it was nice of him to notice the curtains...most men wouldn't. ;D



You really dont got the nifty fifty?


----------



## nda (May 10, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> it might be a good thread to start: take a photo of all your best equipment on the worst background with the worst camera you can find in the worst lighting possible. That's always the problem, isn't it? If you want to take a photo of all your good stuff then you've got nothing good to shoot it with... I'll do that when I get home.
> 
> well done me ;D



ok, this is the worst background i could find with my best gear taken with my worst camera(nokia E63)


----------



## LewisShermer (May 10, 2013)

A very intrusive red carpet with phone camera (flash on) and instagrammed...


----------



## RGF (May 10, 2013)

nda said:


> finally got'em



now that you have had the new lens caps for a while, what are the advantages? disadvantages?


----------



## rpt (May 10, 2013)

RGF said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > finally got'em
> ...


I thought that the high points were:
[list type=decimal]
[*]No need to grow nails to extreme lengths
[*]A picture with that cap on shows up black - however, I am willing to bet that the circular cap shows up rectangular... 
[/list]


----------



## nda (May 10, 2013)

RGF said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > finally got'em
> ...



no disadvantages, the advantage is getting the cap on/off with lens hood attached(center pinch), they are also much better build quality than the old caps, better mechanism, thicker and the moving parts that attach to the lens have more surface area(about 1/2 of the cap attaches to the lens, the old caps about 1/5).


----------



## bseitz234 (May 10, 2013)

rpt said:


> however, I am willing to bet that the circular cap shows up rectangular...



I bet if you used the 8-15 set to 8mm, you'd get a blacker black circle in the middle, and the vignette would look gray...


----------



## rpt (May 10, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > however, I am willing to bet that the circular cap shows up rectangular...
> ...


That could be, but it is a corner case - boundary condition - whatever...
Sure is a slow year for DSLR bodies isn't it?


----------



## Don Haines (May 10, 2013)

brett b said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > brett b said:
> ...



Rodger from "Lens Rentals" tried it with 50 filters... some vignetting may occur on wide angle lenses...


----------



## Don Haines (May 11, 2013)

nda said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > nda said:
> ...



Complete agreement. I had lost the lens cap from my 70-200 so it was replaced with an Olympus lens cap (Hey, at least it wasn't Nikon  ), and today re-replaced with a new Canon lens cap. The new lens cap stays in place MUCH better than the old one ( the lost one....) and it is easily taken off or put back on with the lens hood in place.


----------



## serendipidy (May 11, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> brett b said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



LOL ;D...bet the flare is really bad too.


----------



## shotmarker (May 22, 2013)

Where can I get white ones? If you know, can you post a link for me? Thanks


----------



## rpt (May 22, 2013)

shotmarker said:


> Where can I get white ones? If you know, can you post a link for me? Thanks


LOL! Like the white lenses, they will be expensive


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2013)

I think I will add lens caps to my holiday gift list. At least these are affordable.


----------



## RGF (May 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> brett b said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Roger did you try to shot with all those filters. Any flare? How much light did you lose - 10 stops?


----------



## lholmes549 (May 28, 2013)

All 3 bought off eBay for a total of £2.97. Thank you Hong Kong. I actually like the look of them better than the genuine Canons...but dislike the hole they come with to attach one of those stupid strings that you're meant to tie to...somewhere. 
All in all a good purchase that has already saved many frustrations.


----------

